# New Vampire Counts



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

As a bit of a late Xmas gift, have some counts of vampireyness


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

zogs its bewtiful

may have to pick up fantasy again....damn u GW!!!


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope they make skelies good troops choices...maybe then I will finally be able to sell the 3 boxes worth in my basement...


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I definitely cant wait to get my hands on those models!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The coven has to be one of the best that GW has produced in ages... well done. 

And there goes my attempt to limit my spending... damn.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I am f-ing impressed. First impression is that I am totally speechless. I'll have to return after a quick consolidation.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Vargheists look really cool. Kudos to GW on this release.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

why does GW not put this up on their website after the WDs are released?

it would be really nice to see pics of these on the site...

----

i really want to start that VC army ive wanted to do for the past couple of years


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Good timing I'm planning on making VCs


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> I am f-ing impressed. First impression is that I am totally speechless. I'll have to return after a quick consolidation.


:goodpost: What Xeno said..

Thanks MrPete +rep


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Throne looks stupid. No doubt vampires will get heavily standardised in regards to the magic phase, which is a terrible shame.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the new releases are pretty amazing. I am sucker for big kits (I have 3 complete Stegadons, another one half down and a ready to stick Carnosaur) and love crazy and unique models. The whole reason I went with Lizardmen is their uniqueness, they had unique looking models, big and small.... but a lot of others were too similar. 

Now they are releasing unique "double-unit" packs for every race upgrade... for VC they get 2 packs which make 2 models each! *cough* Favourtism *cough*.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the new models...... Unfortunately that is another army on the cue that I need to resist starting.....


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ooh, New Krell


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hell fucking...YEA! LOVE FOR VAMPIRES!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

So not only are Vampires getting fixed (because they NEED it), but they're getting some friggin' sweet new kits to boot? I want that throne model NOW.... 

I had been kicking around building around a 1000-point VC army for Storm of Magic games, since having some cheap skeletons to take shots for my Warriors of Chaos seems really really good... but maybe it'll have to be a full 3000-point army...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like the thrones, but love the vargheists, and glad of the new book look forward to getting it


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are some damn impressive models for sure!
They will bring up the issue of resisting to restart fantasy again and dig out my VC army....


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Models look good. More excited fo upgraded point costs. Makes me stoked for brettonians..whenever they get upgraded. VC had alot of models before and GW just keeps upping the ante. Thanks for the pics OP.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Ooh, New Krell


Pretty much all I had to say.


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein (Nov 21, 2011)

Konrad is happy. 
Konrad approves. :victory:
Konrad will be broke again.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

@Troublehalf, the lizardmen get the stegedon kit which makes 3 options and....um......nothing else i have to admit


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad they are getting the revamp as the new rule book really kicked VC's teeth in. Hope they drop down the cost of skeletons and ghouls to 5-6 points each as fear accounts for next to nothing these days.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Warseer has a bunch of rumors up.

Skeletons are rumored to be about 5pts now.

Ghouls rumored to increase to 10pts.

The Coven Throne w/Lord in the WD battle report was apparently listed as 6xx pts, so you won't likely see them untill the 2500pts range.
It has some nasty effects and a 4++, but still, a chariot mount for what is likely your general is still a bad idea in 8th with all the cannons about.

Mortis Engines is a blessing and a curse. While it adds +2 to-cast for all wizards using the Lord of Vampires within 12", ALL wizard who miscast within that 12" range roll twice on the miscast table and your opponent picks which result applies!:shok:
Now, the engines can also give nearby units a 6+ regen or else add +1 to the existing regen save of a model upto a max of 4+.
It's going to be an interesting unit in game. Not the most resiliant thing around and when it dies it explodes, plus the miscast effect means you don't want any vampire near this baby!

Hexwraiths are apparently ethereal 'fast cavalry'. They can also inflict S5 hits on a unit they pass through in the movement phase! (nasty!)
IIRC they're rumored to be around the cost of HE dragon princes.

The Crypt Horrors are said to be S5 w/poisoned attacks and a light regen save. (Mortis Engine can boost it too!)

Varghiests have Frenzy & Fly. They're also vampires so they can march, which means they'll likely be fliting about 20"/turn!

New powers look tasty! (at least what WD hinted at)

Screaming Banner & Flag of Blood Keep rumored to be staying in the magic items. Apparently the WD article had the screaming banner being carried by a skeleton unit!

Black Axe goes specifically to Krell, Blood Drinker rumored to be going to Vlad.

All Vampires gain a new rule that helps heal them. basically in combat when a Vampire causes an unsaved wound/s you roll a dice, on a 6+ the vampire regains a lost wound as they feast on the unfortunate victim! (Vlad's Blood Drinker rumored to make this a 4+ roll)

Lore Attribute is said to be that when a spell from the Lore of Vampires is successfully cast, the wizard or another friendly model within 12" regains a lost wound. (I can hear TK's crying already!)

Invocation is apparently the signature spell. It is rumored to restore D6 + caster's Lv worth of wounds to a unit.

Van Hel's Danse, Gaze of Nagash, Raise Dead also rumored to be making a return

Winds of Undeath is the #6 spell, it is a vortex spell that IIRC does D3 (or D6 - can't recall) hits per rank in units it hits. Hits are resolved at S3 with no armour saves allowed.
A good way to stop opponent's from running those annoying school buses of 5-wide & obnoxiously deep units!



All I can remember right now. But this is sounding pretty damn sweet and all I can say is,
*BRING IT ON!*


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

And here I just bought a new zombie dragon  Good thing, gettin' started early.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye i know someone who recently bought the zombie dragon and hes over the moon


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, GW really screws some things up but their release schedule this past year (and the near future) has really been cranking it out!

Love the vargheists and giant Ghoul things. Not too big on large kits/cannon magnets but they look pretty cool. New Black Knights?! FINALLY!!! lol

Damn, I have a buddy who reeeally loves Vampires that just got out of WHFB and into 40K (BAs)... I may lose him to the realm of magic and knights again!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Armyghy said:


> And here I just bought a new zombie dragon  Good thing, gettin' started early.


Im with you on that Ive brought mine today but I already have 20 dire wolves and 20 ghouls.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

This is why I got back into warhammer, pure undiluted win.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Son of a....I think I messed myself :shok: 

I don't wont to put my Krieg on hold to start rebuilding my VC ....DAHHH, damn you GW!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow they look really nice. 

Very good stuff!


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Gothic said:


> Im with you on that Ive brought mine today but I already have 20 dire wolves and 20 ghouls.


I have 10 dire wolves, 50 skellies, 50 zombies, 10 grave guard, blood knights (pewter, ugh) corpse cart, and 4 vampires. Now the zombie dragon  And the varghulf. That my brothers cat broke. I hate pewter.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't wait to see how this all turns out!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, Vampires are looking really good right now. There's a Vampire player in our local shop that'll really enjoy this. I anticipate Bretonnians, lol.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope to at best be able to fit a Coven throne, 6 Vargheists and a Terrorgheist in a 2400 list


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well paint me purple and slap me sideways. :shok:

How the f*ck did I miss this thread?!

I'm utterly loving this planned release - I just wish it could have been last month, when I actually had money.

Actually, maybe its a good thing its being released in January...

I dont think the Mrs and my liitle girl would appreciate getting loads of new Vamps for christmas gifts. . . .

I would have been murdered.:laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> I would have been murdered.:laugh:


And then a passing tourist would have cut themselves on a sharp rock and the blood would have trickled into your grave returning you to life?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> And then a passing tourist would have cut themselves on a sharp rock and the blood would have trickled into your grave returning you to life?


Shh!

Dont tell anyone! The look on their faces as I claw my way through the grass would be priceless.:biggrin:

Its a hard unlife being me. . . .

Oh, and shaving is a bitch.:laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm, turns out that the staffer at my GW was right.

Well, the book cover art is horrible but by and large, the models are fantastic. Can't help but notice that there's a big focus on Lahmian-esque Vampires, but hey, sculptors can have fun too, right? Isabella's a nice addition - in my opinion, Vlad von Carstein is possibly THE best model available from GW, and it looks weird to have such a high-quality minature next to the old, good-at-the-time-but-dated Isabella. The pose is perhaps a bit combat-ey for her as a support Vampire, but apart from that it's full marks.

Midnight


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So I take it this has something to do with the VC? Release on the 7th?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s2xn5g1ZMrw


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> So I take it this has something to do with the VC? Release on the 7th?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s2xn5g1ZMrw


Don't think thats the release date. More likely the date the advance orders can be placed.

Cool video anyways.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they are released on the 14th of jan,7th is advanced order,they are sticking with the show them a week before release strategy.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish we could go back to the less draconian policy of knowing whats coming out ahead of time so I could save up some cash instead of looking down the barrel at $700.00 bucks worth of new minis next week.


Am I wrong or do I remember seeing "coming soon" images sometimes 3 months out from a release?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Justindkates said:


> I wish we could go back to the less draconian policy of knowing whats coming out ahead of time so I could save up some cash instead of looking down the barrel at $700.00 bucks worth of new minis next week.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong or do I remember seeing "coming soon" images sometimes 3 months out from a release?


I agree. I also notice though that these rumours and conformations we do see come from one source: White Dwarf.

Has GW not noticed this yet? It makes me wonder if they do then what are they doing about it.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet models, if the army book is any cop, i'll dust off my models and finally update my sig!  
I'm glad they've finally updated the black knight models, i thought they were going to get lost in time and forgotten, never to be updated!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive had a sneak look at the next White Dwarf - theres part one of a new Warhammer Expansion called "Civil War" inside as well as load of stuff about the Vampire Counts.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if they will update the zombies?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They damn well better or else mantic will be seeing even more business after the rulebook.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> They damn well better or else mantic will be seeing even more business after the rulebook.


Naw im pretty sure the zombies will be staying the same......By which i mean is cheaper to buy a bunch of random fantasy kits, Put the parts in one big bag...Shake then build.....:laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't care about the rules, they are alright imo, could be better, I mean the minis, they are dull, I wish they would atleast make an alternate kit that makes them look fresher, not like some necromancer waited for the poor saps to be buried and then let rot for a couple of weeks THEN raise them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I know for a fact that zombies are gaining a bit of toughness and strength and also always strike last and the ability to be joined.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

OOH! New stuff to advance order is up!

HERE IT BE!!

Have to say that is an awful amount of crap up there. So much stuff slapped into Finecast.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well damn i want this stuff! grabing the book, 2 boxs of hex wraiths ( they look to cool), Isabella, Krell and uh...thats about it.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got the army book for now. The Krell model looks awesome, i'm really glad they bought him back *fingers f**king crossed* that his like necromancing best buddy is in the book as well! Old Kemmler himself! 

Updates i hope are there: 
Make zombies better (can be joined remove shambling shambles rule ect) they suck enough as it is 
Make necromancers more worth taking 
I'd like to see a return of the bloodlines although i know thats a long shot, but with all the Strigoi talk and new minis heres hoping 
Change Raise dead back to multi level casting value and let me raise damn skellies! I have far too many skellies from the old army book  
Cant be bothered think of any more its too late. :drinks:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Very good for an Arkhan the black tomb kings army.....Until of course you know they outnumber the tomb kings models and decide to use an actually decent set of rules.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i just looked at the advance orders on the GW website and was looking at the fell bats and was insensed to find that they were £30 for 2 bats, thats 1 bat=1 mounted lord :ireful2: thats just ridiculous


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> i just looked at the advance orders on the GW website and was looking at the fell bats and was insensed to find that they were £30 for 2 bats, thats 1 bat=1 mounted lord :ireful2: thats just ridiculous


Actually I thought the same but it does clearly state that you get 3 bats in the set.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> i just looked at the advance orders on the GW website and was looking at the fell bats and was insensed to find that they were £30 for 2 bats, thats 1 bat=1 mounted lord :ireful2: thats just ridiculous


Before you get too angry, consider how much nostril you are getting for that compared to the barely noticeable nostrils of a mounted Lord.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

MY WISH HAS COME TRUE! 

Just seen the Kemmler is now in Failcast, so by the laws of quantum physics he must be in the army book along with Kell! WOOT! 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1460018a 


Dont know if all of you have already seen this, but its made me happy because i've not read it anywhere and just spotted the blighter :drinks:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh....you get 3, oops.

i dont actually play VC just thought the pricing was incredible, but now its not so much......still a lot though


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Before you get too angry, consider how much nostril you are getting for that compared to the barely noticeable nostrils of a mounted Lord.


Yeah...your are right....nostrils....with those I will rule the world!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also I guess I might have to get back into whfb


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucky i kept my bats from my old army. Although in the new White Dwarf i saw the price of the Blood Knights for the first time, they never used to be this much surely? Or have i missed out on something? 61.50 for 5 knights! WHAT! Battleforce or....5 failcast knights


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

koby said:


> Lucky i kept my bats from my old army. Although in the new White Dwarf i saw the price of the Blood Knights for the first time, they never used to be this much surely? Or have i missed out on something? 61.50 for 5 knights! WHAT! Battleforce or....5 failcast knights


I have to agree on the blood knights ,i would covert some chaos knights into bloodknight if i wanted to invlude them in the army


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The bats are the same for 3 as the Skaven Warp Jezzails and the Wood elf Treekin. Used to be around £12 for 1, not £30 for 3.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the book cards and hex wraiths on order its Christmas all over again!


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I have to agree on the blood knights ,i would covert some chaos knights into bloodknight if i wanted to invlude them in the army


HE Dragon Princes also work pretty well for this purpose.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually have 5 blood Knights I have been meaning to paint. Never had the motivation for it when the new edition was released though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

HiveMinder said:


> HE Dragon Princes also work pretty well for this purpose.


Good point,i suppose you could even substitute either human khights too for that matter £61 even i cant justify that pruce tag Gw


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

IanC said:


> The bats are the same for 3 as the Skaven Warp Jezzails and the Wood elf Treekin. Used to be around £12 for 1, not £30 for 3.


so theyve gone down in price?? i dont think so


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ushabti used to be 13.50 each same with yetis.... now there £30 for 3 which is more than a 10 pounds drop.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> so theyve gone down in price?? i dont think so





aboytervigon said:


> Ushabti used to be 13.50 each same with yetis.... now there £30 for 3 which is more than a 10 pounds drop.




It does happen sometimes. Strange, but true.

Plus usually you need a minimum of 3 anyway, so selling them in a box of 3 makes sense.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't they went down in price for US stores. I'm not sure what Giant bats cost before, but I know the Jezzail teams went from $15 each to $50 for three. I imagine the giant bats weren't too far off.

In other news, I'm kinda disappointed to see the Black Coach in finecast. With the Mortis Engine and Coven throne looking as epic as they are, I was hoping they'd revamp the tired old (and silly looking) Black Coach. Now it's just going to look even more rediculous next to these behemoth chariots.

EDIT: I was just looking at the GW page where this is part of the heading of the Rare choices.


> The Black Coach is one of the most characterful models in the Vampire Counts range and will make an impressive centrepiece for your army.


I burst out laughing when I saw that. In what world is the Black Coach more impressive than a Mortis Engine or a Terrorgeist?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

HiveMinder said:


> I burst out laughing when I saw that. In what world is the Black Coach more impressive than a Mortis Engine or a Terrorgeist?


Hey.....if it has the ability to rip my enemy a new one i consider it pretty damn impressive k:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well now. How do I say this without getting anybody in trouble?

I have seen the book - only a couple of days early I know, but I'm still glad I saw it.

Most people should be happy with it, broadly speaking, as a lot remains similar, if not exactly the same. The rumoured points values for skellies and ghouls for example, are spot on.

The Black coach gets a small change that clarifies and improves, without making it too powerful, and has a small point drop. The problem is, it now has to compete with the Coven Throne and Mortis Engine.

Power gamers will very quickly start shouting the virtues of the Coven Throne Vamp mount combo when using the lore of death - if its not the general anyway - who now has to use the lore of Vampires.

TK players are going to go off on a rant - Vamps get the same "may never heal characters unless specifically stated" rule - which is almost completely negated by the lore attribute since all vamps are now wizards again. As are necromancers. Yay.

The new beasties are looking good - but personally, I'm going to try them out before making any judgment calls. They're a bit easy to pick holes in from a rules perspective, but may end up being more effective than I imagine.

Oh, and Bat swarms now absolutely rock. I'll be getting one or two more swarms now just for the sheer awkwardness of them for my opponents.

Well, I dont really want to say more, since I'm sure a couple of days longer will see all the details being thrashed about on the boards anyway, so I hope this has whetted the appetite of all you crimson quaffers out there.

:victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You good Sir need to tell me more.....<.< >.> such as how many points a zombie dragon lord that doesnt suck would be...*eyes dragon on his shelf*


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> You good Sir need to tell me more.....<.< >.> such as how many points a zombie dragon lord that doesnt suck would be...*eyes dragon on his shelf*


Lets just say that, at first glance, the lords are looking to be about 10% more expensive on average. I stress the "at first glance" part. The Flying Cabbage descendants are about the same.

I dont think you shall be too disappointed. The selection of magic items has, as we all expected, been slashed to about 9. The useful ones are still there mostly. Powers are . . . well I'm still not too sure. A couple of good ones and some not so good. We'll see how they play.

If you like Strigoi though, you'll be delighted probably.:secret:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Lets just say that, at first glance, the lords are looking to be about 10% more expensive on average. I stress the "at first glance" part. The Flying Cabbage descendants are about the same.
> 
> I dont think you shall be too disappointed. The selection of magic items has, as we all expected, been slashed to about 9. The useful ones are still there mostly. Powers are . . . well I'm still not too sure. A couple of good ones and some not so good. We'll see how they play.
> 
> If you like Strigoi though, you'll be delighted probably.:secret:


My army is Blood Dragons & Lahmians......Screwed it sounds like i am :shok:


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> If you like Strigoi though, you'll be delighted probably.:secret:


Nice to see the poor old Strigoi getting some love. I'm planning a Ghoul King Strigoi army myself. Strigoi + ghouls + horrors = happy by the sounds of it.

Also, just how much do Bat Swarms now rock?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

MrPete said:


> Also, just how much do Bat Swarms now rock?


How about conferring ASL on any enemy unit in base contact? For less points than they were previously. A damn fine addition to any slow army methinks.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

sweet......but How the hell is that covern throne thing only £35 quid....new army releases low price...or..? meh....i confuse...

anything that big needs guns, turrets and rockets on it !


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> anything that big needs guns, turrets and rockets on it !


Well sorry mate, but I'll take the three sultry temptresses over rockets any day of the week . . . just, lets not compare the mortis engine. The scary guy on that looks like something out of a psychiatric prison hospital.:shok:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Well sorry mate, but I'll take the three sultry temptresses over rockets any day of the week . . . just, lets not compare the mortis engine. The scary guy on that looks like something out of a psychiatric prison hospital.:shok:


What about sultry temptresses with big guns.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

locustgate said:


> What about sultry temptresses with big guns.


they could have big bazookas?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> they could have big bazookas?


They do im touching them right now :grin:


On a side note i am very happy with this army book so far......Except how badly over priced black knights and hexwraiths still are =/


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> They do im touching them right now :grin:
> 
> 
> On a side note i am very happy with this army book so far......Except how badly over priced black knights and hexwraiths still are =/


Not as much as BKs


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Am i missing a page in mine or do we really only get 9 magic items? Granted, they're the ones we always used to take but where the hells is my sword of kings? Literally Wight Lords have had that since kings carried swords dammit!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm pretty happy overall, but theres soo much choice in rare now. The loss of the sword of kings is a shame, as is the loss of marching by a vampire but the crumbling rules are fantastic, the the new isabella is just barbaric! lots of positives in the book with very few downsides

I'm still a massive fan of the black coach and easily think it can match other units from the rare, I just wish they would release an offical base size for it, it doesn't fit on a standard chariot base. Blood knights are usable, pricey but perfectly usable, especially against monsters and other cavalry. Mortis engine is interesting, terrorgheists are fun especially if you combine with the spell that reduces leadership. I'm not a massive fan of the throne though 

I honestly think the Hexwraiths are pointed correctly, but black knights are too expensive by a couple of points, they should have lances free as default. stick the hexwraiths against a couple of war machines or ogres = win

Its a shame mannfred still doesn't have a ward save, otherwise he would be plain evil, vlad isabella combo looks promising in a GG unit


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeh i have to agree, im still in the process of reading mine as it only came today. Im abit sad on the vampires not casting off march ability, makes Blood Knights abit better though as they can march around willy nilly. I like how crumbling has been reduced in effectivness, its not a complete game loser now if you lose your general. The main change im really happy with is that necromancers are now proper wizards. They were a joke in the last book. I will have to do a krell, kemmler combo too  

On a side note for the black coach, what i've done is take a chariot base, get 2 cavalry bases and attach them to the end. Green Stuff the big gaps in between all the bases and if you really want add some support underneath (although mines stayed strong for about 8 years) It literally is the perfect black coach base


----------



## chino101 (Nov 11, 2011)

guys the coven throne is actually amazing, just a HERO vamp on it, given the potion of strenth, red fury, and sword of quicksilverr, gives him 5 attacks at strentgh 5, going up to 10 for every successful, oh and you get to re roll to hit and to wound, then the covens attacks and maidens etc. yh DIRTY 

i agree with sword of kings, i was like HUH?!

and for isabella... wow, in the old rules, didnt use her once, now, the double team is awesome.

kudos to this book


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

As a first time Vampire Counts player I have to say the army book is a fantastic piece of work. rom the artwork to the army list and everything else besides it is brilliant. I think the best out of all 4 8th edition army books so far. What's neat army-wise is how many different possibilities Vampire Counts have without anything being particularly poor and anything being out of balance. Lots of choice and everything has a place or role it can fulfill. Nothing that breaks the game or the army.

I should think it is obvious that Phill Kelly is some sort of awesome deity that just makes life better by being Phill Kelly. Everything he touches turns to gold.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

koby said:


> Am i missing a page in mine or do we really only get 9 magic items? Granted, they're the ones we always used to take but where the hells is my sword of kings? Literally Wight Lords have had that since kings carried swords dammit!


Its part of the (IMO) annoying genericization of the magic process - i.e. less unique items and no unique magic phase. I also notice that the vampiric power that lets you use other lores doesn't give you lore master anymore. I hope thats not a sign of whats to come when they get round to doing Lizardmen - Slann deserve to have a Loremaster option!


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Played my 1st battle with the new book last night. It ended in a draw, but the last time I fought that opponent's army he tabled me by turn 5. Zombies are actually somewhat useful now, and make a great tar pit especially since you can add 2d6 + casters level each magic phase with invocation. The Mortis engine is a lot of fun. My Vhargheists and hex wraiths didn't do much, but my opponent was High Elves and he also geared up to deal with ethereals, both units still have a lot of potential though IMO. Ghouls even at the new higher point cost are still worth it. So far the only complaints I have is the lack of Loremaster option for non Special Characters, and I miss my Drakenhoff banner. Other than that I am very pleased. I thought the lack of Necromancy spam was really going to hurt our army, but the way the spells work now it isn't really necessary. Loremaster would still be very helpful, which makes taking either Mannfred or Heinrich Kemmler almost a must. That's my 2 cents for now anyway.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Warsmith Drewgie said:


> I thought the lack of Necromancy spam was really going to hurt our army, but the way the spells work now it isn't really necessary.


I have to agree Warsmith. I havent had a chance to get a new list on the table yet, but I absolutley have to soon.

The magic section threw me for a while - two read throughs, to be exact. Now, I've been playing vamps for a long, long time, and they have always had the ability to re-cast the same spell multiple times, through one way or another.

How gutted was I when I finally realised that the whole necromancy deal was gone?

Then I re-read the spells again. "All units within . . " ". . . regain wounds . ."

Its possibly a compromise to bring necromancy closer towards a standard magic rules-set, but I really dont think we're losing anything by it. Its really just a question of "multiple units once" compared to the old "one unit multiple times".

I'll take the new option thanks.:victory:


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

My main problem with the new book, whilst addressing most of my gripes from the last, is that, regarding bloodlines, they've taken one foot forward (adding in a Strigoi Ghoul King) and then 3 back by watering down the vamp powers even more. You can tell its much more of a 'Von Carstein' book than any of the other powers. I much preferred the last book (didnt think i'd ever say that!) in that the powers were catagorised and there was nice variation, whilst still being able to cherry pick your own vamp from all bloodlines. You can't really make a proper necrach or a true blood dragon (i know there is master strike and a couple of others but with the lack of magic items ect its more von carstein who likes to go fencing occasionally to me...)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have played against the new VC counts codex at 800pts for the schools legaue (practice) against someone who is compleatly new the 8th ed (me playing deamons), and it would have been a draw if we had stopped at the right time. he got quite a few combo charges off with raised zombies and skeles, managed to kill both by bloodletter units  i wore him down eventually though

good game


----------

